# Soma juice vs Surly ogre or something else?



## aBicycle (Jun 13, 2012)

With the Lauf suspension fork and the Bruce Gordon tires being both 29" and with 29'er stuff being cross compatible with my cross check stuff, I've decided I'm going to go 29'er for the next bike.

It will be used to haul groceries, or hardware on a large trailer, or other heavy things in conditions much like what you'd experience on a big tour over dirt roads, caliche roads nice roads, off road, etc...

I want to equip it with a Rohloff and 15mm front axle.

So that's why I'm asking in this forum.


So, which would you choose, the Soma, Surly, or something else? And if something else what else? 

Also, has anyone here used both the Mondial and the Bruce Gordon tires? Which did you prefer and why?

I should add the ECR to this list.


----------



## rusheleven (Jan 19, 2012)

Ogre.

Stable. Fun. Easy.


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

The ogre definitely has all your mounting points needed for a super versatile bike. And it's the geo of the awesome karate monkey so it will be a fun (if heavy) sigletrack bike as well.

I, however, already have a soma juice I use as a rigid ss trail bike. I will be doing an overnighter on te 21st to a wma area and will be loaded with bike packing specific bags made from www.jpaks.com

I wish I could afford an ogre but that's out of the question so I have to make do. I have a bar sling, seat pack, ad frame bag. Also have an ergon bike packing specific back pack so I definitely have more than enough space. Not sure if ill e using te backpack though.

I also have a 4 day trip planned in October.

Really you can use either bike. Te ogre is do all ready but you can make any bike do what you want really.

I love my soma juice and wouldn't trade it for the world.

Good luck!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

aBicycle said:


> With the Lauf suspension fork and the Bruce Gordon tires being both 29" and with 29'er stuff being cross compatible with my cross check stuff, I've decided I'm going to go 29'er for the next bike.
> 
> I should add the ECR to this list.


The Juice, ECR & Ogre all have 1 1/8" head tubes so verify that any forks you want to use are compatible.

The Lauf fork will only work in a bike with a tapered heat tube. A lot of the newer suspension forks will come with tapered steerers as well.


----------



## Tinman (Aug 18, 2013)

That is my first look at a "Lauf S.F." (just researched) and I am impressed via it's weight. How much $$$ are they? For your use, I find a short travel,lock on/off, simple,reliable,low maint. coil sprung fork very valuable. The trade off is weight. in particular relating to your want list - fire,forest service roads that are chewed up,descent's, urban assault - attempting to stay the heck off the blacktop,short cuts,avoid getting Plowed, to even gravel/dirt roads for all but steep climbs. For me, they (low travel sus. forks) allow a narrower tire in the 38-42 range, which are Much,Much,Much Faster Rolling on the above than 2.0 tires used for similar yet, pneumatic suspension gains.
"Surly" - I like em, I dig them. They are a cool company ..........with one heck of a social media marketing plan and head of marketing guru, person  The Ogre or one of the Many,Many similar by other manufactures seem's the right fit be it steel or alum. (it's all "steel" to me if not carbon  )
It does not sound like you will enter this bike in long distance gravel or other and it will be a work horse,go to..........my kind of bike . 
That fork looks really nice...........can it take a punch/hit?
Enjoy the outdoors.......


----------



## aBicycle (Jun 13, 2012)

vikb said:


> The Juice, ECR & Ogre all have 1 1/8" head tubes so verify that any forks you want to use are compatible.
> 
> The Lauf fork will only work in a bike with a tapered heat tube. A lot of the newer suspension forks will come with tapered steerers as well.


Actually, the ECR has a 44mm headtube as it's based on the krampus. That's making it my main interest at the moment.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

aBicycle said:


> Actually, the ECR has a 44mm headtube as it's based on the krampus. That's making it my main interest at the moment.












Looks to me like it's a 1 1/8" HT on the ECR. Read the Surly Catalogue ECR Spew and check out the image.

https://biketouringnews.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/ECR-Catalog-Page.pdf










The Krampus does have the 44mm HT.


----------



## aBicycle (Jun 13, 2012)

The catalog said 44mm. Or so I thought in the description section. Doesn't make sense to do 1 and 1/8 when based on the Krampus.


Well ****. You're right. That's ****ing lame. Totally ****ing lame.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

aBicycle said:


> The catalog said 44mm. Or so I thought in the description section. Doesn't make sense to do 1 and 1/8 when based on the Krampus.


The ECR description says 34mm HT which is the old 1 1/8" standard.

All Surly's touring bikes have 1 1/8" HTs and the ECR is in that category. Going to a 44mm HT is more expensive so they probably figured no point going that route when most of these bikes will be run rigid. You can still get a 1 1/8" suspension fork, but your options are limited and getting more limited each year.

The new Instigator has a larger HT and so does the Krampus. I expect the next revision of the Karate Monkey will see it get a larger HT. The Instigator, Krampus and KM are all in their mountain bike lineup and new suspension forks are going to have tapered steerers most likely. So suspension fork compatibility is more critical.


----------

